# Beretta.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a Beretta, two days ago, that I have wanted for a long time, but did not have. It is the 92FS Compact. I love this gun.








I shot it this morning, and it shoots perfectly for me. I carried it today as well, and can most certainly CC this one easier than my other 92's. This is a wonderful pistol.









Was shooting at 6" paper plates, and touching them off at about 1.5 second intervals.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, hell yea!! I like it! Berettas are some sexy pistols!! ANNNNNND it looks like it shoots really well also!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have owned a few of those in years past. Great guns!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

the compact is my favorite model hands down. just feels right

nice shooting and congrats .
enjoy the ride


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I can actually consider this one a CC piece. My other 92's, Beretta or Taurus, are just too big to conceal without serious printing, unless I wear a coat. I can, with the clothes I buy, carry this without a coat.


----------



## Tnmango (Apr 1, 2019)

Just bought a 92fs compact, made in Italy, at Buds guns. They had them on sale for 429.00. Couldn't pass it up for that price. It has quickly become my favorite pistol to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tnmango said:


> Just bought a 92fs compact, made in Italy, at Buds guns. They had them on sale for 429.00. Couldn't pass it up for that price. It has quickly become my favorite pistol to shoot.


Whoa! You got a hell of a deal there!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tnmango said:


> Just bought a 92fs compact, made in Italy, at Buds guns. They had them on sale for 429.00. Couldn't pass it up for that price. It has quickly become my favorite pistol to shoot.


Whoa! You got a hell of a deal there!


----------

